# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora por la provincia de Burgos...

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí os dejo un par de imágenes de varios endrinos que me he encontrado en mi primer día recorriéndome las tierras de la provincia de Burgos. El endrino, se trata de un arbusto de hoja caduca, espinoso y de un par de metros de altura como máximo. El fruto del mismo, la endrina, una especie de uva pequeña de color violeta generalmente, es muy apreciado para la elaboración de uno de los brebajes típicos de la zona: el pacharán. Las endrinas se cojen y se maceran en aguardiente con anís para formar ese rico brebaje de color rojo que sabe a gloria  :Smile:  

Vamos con un par de fotillos:

Este todavía no ha florecido


Este ya si lo ha hecho


Parece mentira que de ese arbusto todo lleno de pinchos y de ramas, pueda salir una cosa tan rica...


Fuente: wikipedia

Bueno, seguiré subiendo más.

----------

